# New Jersey (+6) @ LA Lakers 11/25/07



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

vbookie
Looking for other games? Visit the vBookie Homepage
If you are looking for games in the future but can't find them in your team forum, visit the vBookie Homepage to see if the event has been posted elsewhere.


----------



## Maddocks (Jun 16, 2006)

Going to this game, so that means the lakers have it won.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

we will lose.


----------



## koberules24 (Nov 12, 2006)

Maddocks said:


> Going to this game, so that means the lakers have it won.


Yeah, they better play some ****ing defense. The last two games I went to were shooting sessions for Michael Redd and Peja Stojakovic. Jerry Buss should have to refund money if they get their asses kicked....oh wait I forgot he already spent my money on hookers.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

koberules24 said:


> Yeah, they better play some ****ing defense. The last two games I went to were shooting sessions for Michael Redd and Peja Stojakovic. Jerry Buss should have to refund money if they get their asses kicked....oh wait I forgot he already spent my money on hookers.


Wasn't your buddy in charge of guarding Redd? Or is it the teams fault Kobe cant handle Redd by himself?


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

I think we will come back with a vengence in this game!


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

i foresee a Laker win.

:yes:


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Time for Kobe to shut down Wince.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Lamar is already showing aggression. 

Bynum active on the boards.

Kobe making the baskets.

Nice start.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

When I watch Fish play defense like this.. I dont understand why he cant do this regularly. I'm not saying he can't have a bad night, but the effort isn't always there like it is tonight.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Good start.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wait a minute... Are you guys on delay or is the game playing now... The game thread is disturbingly empty... :uhoh:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Lamar is playing like utter trash.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

lets play some defense please.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Sometimes when I see Bynum make dunks like that it totally blows me away that he is 20 years old.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Bynum just keeps getting better.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Downright nasty iso by Kobe.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Jordan Farmar is damn good. Phil made a great decision in going with the uptempo triangle.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Farmar to Kobe to Lamar. Poetry in motion..


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Ariza into the game!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

First Shot, First Basket!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Ariza makes an immediate impact. Let's see if he can make an impression by locking down Jefferson.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

That should increase Odom's trade value a bit. Pull the trigger!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

The new guy defiantly knows his defense.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Kobe is slowly progressing over the last three games from defense first back to offense first. He is taking sloppy jump shots, getting rejected, and shooting a horrific percentage right now. 

I can live with that even, but he isn't playing the lock down defense he did before two games before this.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Brian34Cook, I know you're still lurking around here... You *Lakers* fan..


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Kobe is slowly progressing over the last three games from defense first back to offense first. He is taking sloppy jump shots, getting rejected, and shooting a horrific percentage right now.
> 
> I can live with that even, but he isn't playing the lock down defense he did before two games before this.


I would think the trading for Ariza is for the purpose of saving Kobe's legs as well. We all know that Kobe is our primary offensive weapon. Playing lock down defense all 42 minutes as well will wear him down. I dont care how much weight hes shed. Signing Ariza and having him focus solely on defense will allow Kobe the time to focus on offense while still saving some of his legs to play excellent defense as well. He wont have to chase the other teams best perimeter player all 42 mins.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

CubanLaker said:


> I would think the trading for Ariza is for the purpose of saving Kobe's legs as well. We all know that Kobe is our primary offensive weapon. Playing lock down defense all 42 minutes as well will wear him down. I dont care how much weight hes shed. Signing Ariza and having him focus solely on defense will allow Kobe the time to focus on offense while still saving some of his legs to play excellent defense as well. He wont have to chase the other teams best perimeter player all 42 mins.


I don't think thats entirely accurate. When the team is shooting 50 percent, and Kobe is shooting 3 of 14, that says to me they don't need his offense right now. But they could always use his defense.

This team has always been better when Kobe gets others involved both defensively and offensively. When kobe gets back up to his 30 plus shot attempts a night, this team has less chances of winning.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

lol. Luke playing like total trash. Phil pulls Bynum out instead of Luke... WTF.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

This team is bipolar. Time for Luke to go sit on the bench, for an extended period of time.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

These fox sports Laker Live commercials are probably the worst advertisements I've ever seen. I laugh out loud at how lame they are.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Flop.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Luke.... 1 point, 3 assists, 2 rebounds, 2 TO's, 22 minutes to play. :hurl:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Williams with the MONSTER dunk....


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Carter ties it up at the end of 3. Nothing like letting the Nets get back into the game.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

wow...this is incredible...


so we have a 14 point lead and lose it to alot less superior team in New Jersey...great


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Embarrasing...


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I know you all are liking our Sean Williams :biggrin:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I'm so serious, luke is totally ****ing pathetic.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

So they let two guys body slam Bynum with no foul call?


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Wow... down by 10


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Terrible.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Thought Bynum got mugged there but wow.. what a horrible job by the "2nd unit" :lol:

I see Vlad is having a fantastic game?


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

This is terrible...these are the ****ing Nets and we are losing at home? this team has some issues..we always start out awesome then die out mid way through the season...it guess it doesnt start that late this season...


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

^Lol at the ****ing Nets. Whats that supposed to mean? They are a more talented team


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

What a lineup.. Fisher, Sasha, Kobe, Radman, and Bynum 

That was sarcasm but the lead is down to 6.. good shooting by Fish there


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Looks like Lakers lost its mojo along with Brian Cook and Evans.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

HB said:


> ^Lol at the ****ing Nets. Whats that supposed to mean? They are a more talented team


Do you want me to say we should be afraid of the Nets.

Then, I would be lying


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Why the **** is radman still in the game? He is useless if his shots are not falling.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Theonee said:


> Why the **** is radman still in the game? He is useless if his shots are not falling.


Sounds familiar :lol:


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Thats game...so pathetic...


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Rad is Bad (when he cant make shots!)

Carter over Ariza a couple times..


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Another big lead blown up and another loss to add to it. We cannot afford to lose to these mediocre teams.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Kobe got bailed out by the refs right there. That would have been a Vince carter highlight reel.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Radman is still in the game, that ****head keeps on shooting


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

23	0-9	0-6	1-2	0	0	2	0	0	3	1	1

The guy as tall as radman should atleast have one rebound, he has 0.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Nice Kobe


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Why did Phil put Radmanovic back out there? Haha nvm.. offense/defense stuff I guess?

Kobe cuts it to 2..


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Brian34Cook said:


> Why did Phil put Radmanovic back out there? Haha nvm.. offense/defense stuff I guess?
> 
> Kobe cuts it to 2..


Which radman is giving none of right now.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Kobe.. they double him and Sasha hits the 3.. 2 pt LA lead


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

The European sensation hits, too bad , they traded the best big men shooter in the league and kept the garbage Radman who is the overpaid version of Cook.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Horrible pass by Kobe.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

wow...another game we should have won that let get away from us...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

What a horrible shot by Kobe. Stupid shot. I mean HORRIBLE.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow what a bail out.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Wow, can't believe they gave Kobe the FTs.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Stupid call by the refs but Kobe sells it.. gotta make em all to tie


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Kobe pushed for 3 free throws and still does nothing


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Radmanovic with the last shot? Hahahahahaha..


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Another sub par loss...sweet.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

WTF?? Radmanovic???? He hasnt hit a shot the whole ****ing game and you dump the ball to him with 3 seconds left????


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Good game guys


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

One again we let some scrub go off on us. How the **** do we let Boki Nachbar screw us in the ***.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Yeah, why the **** was Radman still in the game during crunch times, you know his shots are not falling and he won't contribute in others forms such as defense and rebounding.
**** you Phil.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I blame PJ for this loss,he sat on his hands and alowed the Nets to run up a 10 pt lead and not call a timeout. 

He just sits back and waits for Kobe to put on his cape and bail him out. 

Kobe was basically going 1 option against 3 and he didn't come through. We lost a bunch of gamnes like this last season where Kobe has a furious finish to only have the team screw up the final seconds.

Unless we make a major trade and get really lucky health wise we are the same team with a slightly improved Bynum and Farmar.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

If we were playing with this team last year could have done some damage but unfortunately the West has gotten stronger with teams like Denver, Housten, and Utah making large improvements while we've barely improved. Its gonna be a long season...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

There is so many areas to nit pick this game. From the coaching aspect.. Phil is horrible. He runs some of the worst rotations in the NBA. He takes guys out who are hot, and puts in scrubs in return. He never calls time outs to get people in the right mind. (Example: Sasha, Odom, etc didn't know to foul at the end of the game because Phil didn't make sure the team knew what to do in the final seconds of the game). 

Then you got guys like Trevor who come in and make an immediate impact in limited minutes on the defensive end. And then they never see the light of day except for a few minutes towards the end of of the game. Good job on active coaching Phil.

Last shot of the game is a play ran for Radman? Why on earth would anyone do this... Derek Fisher was lighting it up. He was also WIDE open after Vlade got the ball. A quick pass back and fisher could have shot a wide open 3 pointer. Another sleeper play call by Phil.

Then you got Kobe, who couldn't hit the broad side of a barn for the majority of the game. And was playing lackluster defense, and committing stupid fouls. He finally picks it up at the end, starts making clutch baskets, and getting it done. Only to turn it over at one of the most costly points in the game. Just such a careless turnover undoes all the good he was trying to do. Add that with the lame fouls he committed (quit *****ing, you hacked VC, shut up and take the foul and get back into the game). 

The Kobe has another chance to make up for the poor performance at the line, where he was PERFECT from until the final free throw. ARGH. 

Then you got Radman the space cadet. How could anyone look more lost on either end of the floor. I mean he has been here two years now, and he still looks like he has never played a game with the Lakers before in his life. When he isn't making those shots, he is utterly worthless.

Speaking of worthless, you have Luke Walton. The guy comes in this season out of shape, didnt work on his jumper at all. And now he can't do anything. He commits costly turnovers from lazy passes. He seems to be somewhere else mentally, and to top it off he was already the worst defender on the team, save that of maybe Vlade. 

The guys who played great ended up getting there minutes cut. Mihm in 3 minutes had a more productive game than half the team. He never saw off the pine again, even though he made some nice rebounds when they were important, and some nice baskets. Phil instead went to the struggled Ronny who has only been a shell of the player he was before the last injury.

Bynum ends up with 12/13 with 3 steals. Totally could have had more. The offense never finds him. Never looks for him. I'm not saying he is a total difference maker, what I am saying is he was on the beneficial end of a total mismatch. He could have easily gotten some baskets during the fourth when they were needed. He got maybe 1 touch in the fourth? If he can get that many points without any help, imagine what he could do with consistent touches. No reason why Bynum shouldn't attempt 15 baskets a night. 

Lamar Odom needs to go back to PF. The experiment is over. He is far more effective when he is in the position for posting up and rebounding. He is to slow to guard most threes, and he was never that good of a defender in the first place.

/rant


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> Kobe was basically going 1 option against 3 and he didn't come through. We lost a bunch of gamnes like this last season where Kobe has a furious finish to only have the team screw up the final seconds.


Team? Last I recall Kobe threw the ball away on one of the most important possessions of the game. Kobe committed two costly fouls because he was frustrated. Kobe bricked the free throw. 

He might have shot the Lakers back in, but his over all performance for 4Q's, and the costly turnovers at the end helped seal the fate of this game.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

If we dont win the next game in blowout fashion im going to drive my car off the santa monica pier...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

CubanLaker said:


> If we dont win the next game in blowout fashion im going to drive my car off the santa monica pier...


Only if I'm the passenger.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Only if I'm the passenger.


I can fit 2 more heads in the back and 1 in the trunk... any takers??


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

So who's the player of the game for us?


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

So: the guy who hasn't hit a damned thing all night takes the final shot. A three ball, no less. On a night when Fish is making everything AND he's open for the final shot.

These are the kinds of losses that really piss you off after a while.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Kurt said:


> So who's the player of the game for us?


I guess it would either be Fisher or Bynum. Probably Fisher. He was smoking hot tonight and played defense.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Fish or Bynum. toss up


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

There was no reason for Radman taking that shot


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Another loss in which we were ahead the entire game and we showed no heart in trying to hang on for the win. Very frustrating!


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

I left the game early in the third with the Lakers still leading by 5 I believe. My girlfriend insisted that I watch "Dexter" with her, which I'm now very glad I did, because when I got back to the game with three minutes remaining in the fourth I was very disappointed by what I saw. The Lakers had just closed to within 7!?! The crowd was cheering as if they were on a 10-0 run! WTF happened? So, I decided to bury my frustration and stay tuned to see if Kobe could pull off a miracle. Oops. My mistake. I don't know what to say about this loss, since I missed a good portion of the second half. But I do know that the Lakers really have no excuses for losing this game.


----------



## ViNNNsanity (Jul 25, 2005)

I agree with the statements about Fisher and Bynum. They could of killed us tonite but Phil chose not to go with them. As a Nets fan, I think we're lucky Phil didn't outcoach us. Bynum could of killed our small lineup...L. Frank is a retard as well.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Bynum admitted after the game that he screwed up the inbounds play. He was supposed to set the screen, then face Fisher to catch the inbounds. Then back to Fisher, who was wide ****ing open on that play due to the player doubling on Kobe. We may be one of the worst teams I have seen with execution on inbounds plays and buzzer beaters.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Bynum admitted after the game that he screwed up the inbounds play. He was supposed to set the screen, then face Fisher to catch the inbounds. Then back to Fisher, who was wide ****ing open on that play due to the player doubling on Kobe. We may be one of the worst teams I have seen with execution on inbounds plays and buzzer beaters.


i was wondering. Did we have anymore timeouts?? Cuz if we did Fish should have called it when he saw that the play had broken up. but i agree. Our execution in crunch time situations has got to improve.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

CubanLaker said:


> i was wondering. Did we have anymore timeouts?? Cuz if we did Fish should have called it when he saw that the play had broken up. but i agree. Our execution in crunch time situations has got to improve.


No they had no timeouts left. The Lakers used two 20 second timeouts in a row to take the extra time to go over the play.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Move on...


----------

